# What is next on your list?



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

It's funny how once you start buying handguns, it is hard to stop. I just bought my S&W 627 PC V-comp 2 months ago, and am already getting the itch to buy something new.

Next on my list: *Sigarms 232 stainless*. This would be my CC as well as something my girlfriend wouldn't be scared to shoot.










So what is next on your list?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The only new gun that currently interests me is the KelTec PF9. 

I am selling off some of my other guns that I don't shoot.


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm wishing for an entry level 1911 as well as one of those evil black rifles I keep hearing about. The EBR will probably be the next purchase though considering the political changes in the near future. AK clone or an AR variant, haven't decided on that either.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I literally just bought what was next on my list yesterday (the Ruger Mark II)  So, it will be a while now....but I would say my next purchase will probably be a .357 revolver. Having said that, if these ammo prices keep going nuts on us, I would have no problem at all just buying ammo for a looonnggg time to come 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Next is a XD9SC. 

After that, either a Remington 870 or a Buckmark. 

After that, either the Remington or the Buckmark I didn't get.

Then a 1911. 

Then a Remington 700. 

Then a .357 revolver. 

Then I should be set for a while. 

Somewhere in there I'd love for the wife to get herself a gun and start shooting and carrying.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

*Something in a .45 ACP.. *
Not really partial to which action, but dig Sigs and other metal-frame guns, but not a fanatic.. XD's are cool. Wouldn't mind a 1911 of some reliable flavor.. PT1911 or Sig or S&W or Springfield.. BUT, for some reason, drawn to Para Ordinance after shooting one, and STI's from reading. So I'd say either a slick Sig 220 or a 1911.

*Also a carry pistol..*
Sig p239 SAS currently gets my vote there, but a PPK or similar like the Sig above would be cool.

*A CZ of some flavor just to say I did..
*A 97B possibly which would satisfy the .45 ACP fix as well.
Or a P-01 or SP-01 w/ decocker if any of these are available as such.

...... But more than anything.. Just range time and limitless supplies of ammo for the 229.. That's all I need. hehe :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Probably going to wait for a while and get a FN SCAR Heavy.

But between now and then, I'm going to buy a 13" front end for my FAL and SBR it. I think it'll be fun to shoot, not so accurate, but if I don't like it, I can always switch it back to the 21".

Zhur


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm having a hard time deciding between a P99 or a Springfield mil-spec 1911-A1. I don't need either for a carry gun, just need a full size handgun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Carla wants a Desert Eagle .44Mag...

Seriously.

Anybody selling?

Mike... What are you looking to off-load? Of course with your once a year, need it or not cleaning routine... Not sur I want one of youurs!!! LOL

For me... either a 1911 from Para or SA or RIA...

Before that, lasers and tac-lights for the XDs.

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Mike... What are you looking to off-load? Of course with your once a year, need it or not cleaning routine... Not sur I want one of youurs!!! LOL


Heh heh, that only applies to the Glocks, which aren't for sale. :mrgreen:

I think I have sold off all the safe queens...or at least those that didn't have some sentimental value (my first .22 rifle and the Commander my dad gave me when I turned 18).

Sorry, never had a Desert Eagle. Don't expect I ever will.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm...

Thread jack! I had a D.E. 6" in .357mag for a couple of years. Damn heavy, yes; but also reliable, very accurate, and it stayed on target well. I sold it for $700 when my car needed fixin' and haven't found another non-.50 or non-.44mag around here. I did love that gun, but totally not for good choice concealed carry!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I hadn't really thought much about my next gun purchase until recently entertaining getting a CCW. Assuming I do my next gun would be something for carry, very likely a pocket gun. About the only one on the ever dwindling approved list in California that interests me is the Kahr PM9.


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

I've got my eye on the new Sig P250...








http://www.americancopmagazine.com/articles/SIG/SIG.htm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

XD 45 - the new desert frame with the stainless slide.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I was thinking a XD9-SC or LCP/P3AT
But its gonna be a Taurus model 85 2" barrel revolver in 38, Ultra Light Blued.
How do I know?
put money down on it last week, lol.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Next on my list is a HK45c but I am waiting for a certain IWB holster to become available for it as well as Heinie Straight 8 night sights. Then I'll take a closer look into purchase. Too new, accessories will come.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> XD 45 - the new desert frame with the stainless slide.


I can't find a picture of this anywhere, and I am dying to see what it looks like. Do you have a link?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

XD sub-compact for CCW to replace my G23
1911
Black rifle

Then next month it will be...?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

An AR, before they go on the extinct list.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice choice on the Sig Sauer 232. My next will either be a Magnum Research Baby Eagle compact in 9mm or a Kimber Tactical Ultra 2 (never had a 1911).


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The next one I'd like to have is a long slide 1911. I'm thinking about getting one of those Fusion slides and finding me a fame somewhere and putting one together just how I want it. It's hard telling though. I'm really bad to stop into one of the shops I like to troll through and see something I just can't live without:smt082


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Off the top of my head:

P2000SK 9mm V3 or Beretta PX4 s/c
HK45c
G19 w/ adjustable sights
Shottie
TPD AXR or MSAR STG556


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Ruger Vaquero - .38/.357

Marlin 1894C - .38/.357

Norinco/Winchester 1897 Shotgun - 12 Gauge

Ruger Vaquero - .38/.357 (again)

WM


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Mosquito said:


> I can't find a picture of this anywhere, and I am dying to see what it looks like. Do you have a link?


SA doesn't make one like that. He'd either have to mix and match or send his black slide in for plating. I think it would look interesting.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartan said:


> SA doesn't make one like that.


Yes they do. New this year.

http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=138


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Todd said:


> Yes they do. New this year.
> 
> http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=138


Wow that looks sweet. I have the one similar to that, but with the black slide instead.










I really like the way that new one looks. You'd definitely be the only guy in town with something like that!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mosquito said:


> You'd definitely be the only guy in town with something like that!


Not me. It would be Shipwreck.

I'm an all black XD guy myself. Although if a bi-tone came my way at the right price, I'd grab it. :mrgreen:


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

My next firearm will be a 50cal. Remington genesis (muzzle loader). I’m not sure about a hand gun, I just bought a sig p226 navy in January. I didn’t think I would want anything else, but now I’m thinking of selling my berretta tomcat and getting a glock26.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Todd said:


> Yes they do. New this year.
> 
> http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=138


Well son of a b1tch. I stand corrected. 

I like it.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like WM is headed for SAS.

As to what's next on my list, who knows? I've been on a buying frenzy lately (my safe runneth over). I'm not letting the ink dry on the list before I acquire the item, cross it off, and add the next item.  I think I need help.


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

Mosquito said:


> Wow that looks sweet. I have the one similar to that, but with the black slide instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like my XD9 Bi-tone Service...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

James NM said:


> Looks like WM is headed for SAS.


Yup!

:smt028 :draw:

WM


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

My next will be a Taurus 850 revolver. Just waiting for that rebate next month!:smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> Ruger Vaquero - .38/.357
> 
> Marlin 1894C - .38/.357
> 
> ...


I know the Bug you were bitten by. He bit me a while ago.:smt033


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Next?*

I think I would really love to get a Smith and Wesson, five-inch barrel 44 mag. It would be a great field gun, and just the handgun to have for any kind of "Katrina" situation.


----------



## motorsporting (Jan 12, 2007)

*Polymer*

I have a few 1911s now, but I am really getting the polymer bug and a 9mm. I am leaning heavily towards the XD9. I think I will start with the subcompact and then maybe a larger one in the future. Ammo prices are so ridiculous now! Any complaints on the XDs out there?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

motorsporting said:


> I have a few 1911s now, but I am really getting the polymer bug and a 9mm. I am leaning heavily towards the XD9. I think I will start with the subcompact and then maybe a larger one in the future. Ammo prices are so ridiculous now! Any complaints on the XDs out there?


Great choice, no complaints here :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Goin to the gun show tomorrow night. Thinking I'd get my sons birthday presents. A decent AK in 7.63X39 for the younger and a Taurus PT1911 for the older. As to the AK, I read a review of an InterOrdinance ST2000, which looked like a good deal. I don't want to drop more than $550 or so on one. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

Saiga 12 ga. semi-auto...perfect for home defence...


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Ruger SP101 or GP100 in 3 inch. Then I can start on the rifles... :smt033


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am thinking about trading my Witness P compact .45acp for a Sig 220 .45acp. Does that count? other than that, I'm looking at a Black Powder Revolver, either a Remington 1858 style .44cal or a Colt Dragoon 1860 Old Army .44cal with a .45LC conversion cylinder and a Sharps Cavalry Carbine to go with it.:smt1099


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

My next will probably be whatever I see that happens to trip my trigger at the time. However, I'm always looking for a very clean Smith & Wesson 5906 to replace one that I previously owned and sold and have always regretted doing so.:smt022


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

XDsc9 to compliment my wife's. Then I am saving up for a reloader,lol, probably a Dillion 550b. Then a evil black rifle.....and somewhere in between a CT Laser for 642.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Good choice. My next is a pre-rail S&W 3913TSW, I want it so bad.
Take care


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

High Standard Sentinel Deluxe 9 shot 22 revoler. It is on layaway at my local gun shop.:smt1099

By Fall a Hi-Point Carbine to go with my 9mm Ruger DC89







:smt1099


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

nighthawk grp.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Trying to decide between a Kel-Tec PF-9 or P-11 for carry.

For IDPA-style shooting I am thinking about the S&W M&P Pro 9mm or a Glock 17 with night sights.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I am on the list at my LGS for an LCP but I may go ahead and get the Kel Tec P3at


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm on the lookout for my first CC gun. Leaning towards a 1911 format. It's what I'm most familiar with and they fit my mitt perfectly. Just trying to decide between 9mm or .45ACP for my carry. Also the barrel length. Don't want to carry a full size 1911. 

In .45 I'm leaning towards the Kimber Pro Carry 4"

In 9mm I'm leaning towards the STI Rogue 3"


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

Next on my list are Walther P99AS 9mm, FN FNP9 and S&W M&P9.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I went and got me a new one on election day. A Ruger Super Redhawk 44 Mag so I have no idea where to go next now. I have been wanting another 12 ga. to be more of a house gun, the one I have is way too long for something like that. It's hard telling though. Many times I don't know what I'll get until I see it. :smt033


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

glennc said:


> Saiga 12 ga. semi-auto...perfect for home defence...


I want one of these... You wanna sell? Where did you buy this thing.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I want a S&W 686 4" and that should do it for me.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

I'm happy to say I started "collecting" when the Dems took control of Congress a couple of years ago. There literally isn't one firearm on the market right now that I want ("need" having been abandoned a long time ago). I only hope the FNH SCAR light and heavy are allowed to hit the market before there is no market. Otherwise, I'm set. Now all I have to do is pay off my credit card balances, but what the hell - it's only money. Cash is likely to become a cheap commodity compared to firearms.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Going to be a little while, but a KelTec P3AT is next for me.

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeff... This'll crack you up. Next on my list ... NOPE it ain't a big Sig.. Something a bit more fun with water filled milk-jugs. hehehehehe  bring towel for after getting soaked.

(edit.. unexpectedly HUUUUUGE pic removed of a sweet mossberg 590 9-shot... oops! sorry 'bout dat)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

babs said:


> Jeff... This'll crack you up. Next on my list ... NOPE it ain't a big Sig.. Something a bit more fun with water filled milk-jugs. hehehehehe  bring towel for after getting soaked.


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

Okay, so I laughed. But, could you show us a bigger picture next time? :twisted:

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Good choice, it looks beautiful.
My next move is a HK P2000.


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

A Smith & Wesson 4516, if I can find one in good shape


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm right now thinking a SA XD45


----------

